# TUG Membership



## Hophop4 (Apr 8, 2017)

Is there someplace on here that shows when my membership expires?  I went to reviews and I am not logged in says it's expired.  I never got notification of expiration.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2017)

yes, on the TUG member dashboard whenever you log into http://tug2.com it will display your current expiration date.

we show your membership expired back in July of 2016

http://renewal.tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2017)

Just to elaborate on the membership notifications, since im sure others might ask.

Starting 1 month before your membership renewal date, renewal emails are sent to your membership email address.  A total of 5 membership renewal emails are sent over the next 5 months (unless you reply telling us you want to stop receiving the renewal emails).

also if you are signed up for the newsletter, once your membership expires you will begin getting the expired member newsletter which contains a reminder at the top of the page that your membership has expired with a link to renew it.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 8, 2017)

My last membership I think was extended for sending in review but I don't remember getting any email notification after that when it expired.  What is the extension for reviews?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2017)

yes, we show your membership was extended a number of times using review credits leading up to it expiring last year.

review credits can earn either a 2mo or a 6mo extension each.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2017)

I think the issue here is likely the email address, the one on your membership is significantly different than the one used here on the forums.  perhaps that windstream account is old and no longer monitored?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2017)

TUG membership issues do not involve the BBS.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 8, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> I think the issue here is likely the email address, the one on your membership is significantly different than the one used here on the forums.  perhaps that windstream account is old and no longer monitored?



If that is it we no longer have Windstream.  It is gmail now.  ok I will send in a payment for membership.  Thanks.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 8, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> TUG membership isdues do not involve the BBS.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_.



opps!!  sorry about that.


----------

